# Kostov Tach Sensor Problem



## PeterH (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi there,

I have an Kostov 11", single shaft, 192 V motor. It has the Kostov tach sensor installed. However, the sensor isn't generating a signal necessary to feed my Soliton Jr. According to my attempts to measure the output with an oscilloscope, it is only generating about 13 mV of voltage. This is an image of the wave form being generated:










The wave form isn't the shape expected which suggests something might be wrong with the sensor or how it is installed.

1. Is there anyone out there using this motor/controller/tach sensor setup successfully? I have verified that I have it wired correctly. Just three connections to the Soliton.

2. Anyone happen to know if it is possible to somehow test the sensor without removing it? For example, using just the three wires leading from the sensor to the controller?

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Roderick (Dec 8, 2013)

I know this thread is very old but did you managed to solve the problem?
I believe I will be facing the similar problem soon with similar setup


----------



## PeterH (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi there,

Yes, this an old thread, but I'm still driving the same rig daily. 

No, I never overcame that problem. I wish I had a motor with a front aux shaft so I could mount something external to the motor to feed my tach. I've driven 12700 miles so far with out a tach.

Wish I could offer more encouraging information.

Pete


----------

